# Add USB ?



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello guys,
my cruze comes with only AUX...is there any way i can add USB?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't believe you can add the factory USB.


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

The connection package in my LS offers a usb. It is inside the console box. Can play the iPod through the radio with it.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

mine has empty slot for the USB


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

mido said:


> mine has empty slot for the USB


mine is too i would really like the usb. That and bluetooth were the downfalls of my eco,  so im buyin the motorola T505 car speaker


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

You can buy the PDIM, which is what gives your USB capabilities...i don't know if a harness would come with it.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't know if a car that does not have factory USB installed has the Infotainment Center that can use it. In my car it lists the USB even when nothing is plugged into it. If you don't find the listing, then it might not work. Something to consider.


----------



## 2016CRUZ937 (Feb 23, 2021)

GoldenCruze said:


> I don't know if a car that does not have factory USB installed has the Infotainment Center that can use it. In my car it lists the USB even when nothing is plugged into it. If you don't find the listing, then it might not work. Something to consider.


Well that sounds very accurate to me..... Mine has a USB & A SLOT for USB....it ONLY Charges, as far as I know, just got it. I'm wondering if I CAN ADD A USB in the slot beside the one it has?? 🤔 No package, NOT EVEN CRUISE?!?! 🤦🏼‍♂️ ITS A CRUZE, WITH NO CRUISE 😂😭😂
THANKS FOR YOUR INSIGHT.....👍


----------

